# Comstock & Steere Blue Bottle



## brick0044 (May 15, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what a Comstock & Steere Blue Bottle from St. Paul is worth? It is in what I consider very good condition or excellent. I'm new to collecting so don't know much about it. Thanks for your help and input. It still needs to be cleaned up but this is the bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 16, 2014)

Wow, nice bottle and it's your birthday! Was that a present?Welcome to the forum.Here's a few links, I can't help with new info.http://www.antique-bottle...ntil-Soda-m346521.aspx
http://www.fohbc.org/wp-c...lusiveComstockSoda.pdf
http://www.fohbc.org/wp-c...2014_ComstockAgain.pdf


----------



## brick0044 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you for the links. Any other info would be great.


----------



## antlerman23 (May 16, 2014)

Well... What you have there is a very very good bottle. I live in minnesota and it is my holy grail bottle. It dayes from the 1850s, but not much else is known. There are not many out there, so it is worth quite a bit of money. Are you looking to sell it, because i would be very interested if you are. I will pm you. Is there a story behind this? Did you dig it? Buy it at a garage sale? Find it in a river? I am very curious! Cheers to a fantastic bottle my friend!


----------



## brick0044 (May 17, 2014)

I am interested in selling it, but will probably put it on eBay if I don't get a good offer. I found it in St Paul while digging a footing for the new Lafayette bridge. I find a lot of bottles but don't normally keep them , something told me to check this one out. It is in very good condition.  Thanks for your responses.  Makes me want to start collecting.


----------



## epgorge (May 17, 2014)

_*"Makes me want to start collecting."*_ You should. There are plenty of people here who will tell you if it is valuable or not and many times, like above, you will get a chance to sell it to a good home. Someone will get a great piece to add to their collection and you will get some cash. Welcome. Hope the bug bites you.[]Joel


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 18, 2014)

Here's a site that lists two Comstock bottles.  Does yours have an iron pontil mark?  It should look and feel like rough iron.  The rarity scale is from 1-6, 1 being the rarest.  Great find!http://bottleden.com/APS2...;search_fd5=*comstock*


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2014)

> I found it in St Paul while digging a footing for the new Lafayette bridge.


Sort of sounds like you may have the check the laws out there. It may not be yours to sell.[8|]


----------



## epgorge (May 18, 2014)

*Sort of sounds like you may have the check the laws out there. It may not be yours to sell.* Or, maybe, you will want to change your story where you found it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2014)

> Or, maybe, you will want to change your story where you found it.


[][][] Or send me $500 and I'll make this post disappear. I'll even donate half to the forum.Oh crap, that sounds like extortion and I think that's illegal too. I retract that offer. [][][]


----------



## 2find4me (May 18, 2014)

Here is one on WORTHPOINT.Very nice bottle, sorry I couldn't help much.Look around the site some more if you can, might find a few more bottles.


----------



## antlerman23 (May 18, 2014)

There really isn't much out there about these guys and their business. this is the 2nd oldest Minnesota bottle after the sided L.R. Comstock soda. If you put this on ebay please post a link. I have seen a couple of these in person, and I know there are some more out there, but they are nowhere near common. I haven't seen one for sale ever, so I really have no clue what it is worth. I know what I would pay, but Im on a budget so im not sure if my offer is a good one because, again, I have no context. Im sure you are fine in keeping it. people find bottles in construction sites all the time. im just glad you didn't use it for a target... 6 ultra-rare Rochester Minnesota squats met that fate here in the early 1980s... and im pretty sure there are only 4 or 5 of those squats known so that is a damn shame!


----------



## brick0044 (May 26, 2014)

Does anyone know of a person in Minnesota that would help me out with cleaning the bottle. I don't want to wreck it.


----------



## antlerman23 (May 26, 2014)

on the Wisconsin bottle site there is a link to a guy who cleans bottles


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2014)

I personally would not have it tumbled or be any more interested if it was, less even. Soap, water and a bottle brush is all I would do, maybe a mild acid bath. It is a personal decision though.


----------



## brick0044 (May 31, 2014)

Didn't clean it. Sold it to a guy on here.


----------



## epgorge (May 31, 2014)

Sounds like Antlerman23 got it and I hope at a good price. I always like matching up a bottle or glassware with someone who really wanted it. Not so much for the value (though that is o.k. too) but because it is "the holy grail" of his/her bottle collection. Good for you guys.Joel


----------



## antlerman23 (May 31, 2014)

I did not get it, but I bet I know who did. its an AMAZING bottle, and I hope a good price was paid. I did a little research and heard its worth quite a bit more than I thought. that cracked up one on ebay sold for $600 apparently, so that gave me a little bit of perspective. that's waaaaaaay richer than my blood


----------



## epgorge (May 31, 2014)

I am sorry to hear that. All my Holy Grails are in the $4000 to $6000 range and going up.It does give us something to work for.Joel


----------



## mrkeith49 (May 31, 2014)

Very nice bottle. There's just something appealing about the soda blobs...


----------



## brick0044 (Jun 1, 2014)

Im happy with what I was offered it was $700. If I would have put it on eBay I might have got more but I think we are both happy. What kind of bottles are worth thousands?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

Quite a few are but not when taken in the billions ever made context.eBay is a funny animal and you can never be sure of anything. One week it may, other, maybe not.I think you did quite well and hopefully it ended up with some who will keep it in their collection. If not, that's free enterprise. You made yours and they'll make theirs. Wallymart doesn't sell at cost either.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for asking!! Here are just a couple of the more expensive bottles that would round out my Vermont collection just nicely. Unless, I dig one, I will never have one. If I don't dig one in the next couple of years of I will probably never have one. If I had either, particularly the Smiths Green Mt. I would fondle it everyday and never sell it. I would probably ask to have it buried with me.  By the way there are some glass pieces that go upward of 50,000 to 60,000 dollars and I am sure even higher than that.Vermont Medicine (web sight) have these two listed at 3000 plus and 4200, respectively. Go to Heckler Auctions and you will see very expensive glass.Joel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

As for the most expensive I think the Jared Spenser flasks win. One got to $90,000 last year I think but I swore it would have tipped to 6 figure mark. I was rather disappointed.[] and it wasn't even mine.[]


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2014)

Most sought after Coke bottles:http://smashingtops.com/weird/10-valuable-old-coca-cola-bottles/ And here it is, .... drum roll please, the most expensive piece of glass ever sold (so far) at 7.66 million (American):http://artdaily.com/index.asp?int_sec=2&int_new=43433#.U4tMYMJOU5s I suppose the two main needed ingredients needed for today's realization prices are many bidders and rare items.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

I sold that 10 years ago for a fiver, thought it was a fake. []


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 1, 2014)

The dragon jar above was listed as porcelain, and isn't a bottle. The most expensive bottle that I know of was a Bryants cone shaped bitters that sold over ten years ago for over $60.000.00 dollars at auction


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 1, 2014)

This one sold for $111,150 at the Heckler Auction:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

No, that got blown away by one of the Spencer flasks in 2012. I just checked the price sheet. $109.980 unless there was a retraction or something. There may still have been something else. [8|]I guess it maybe did hit the 6 figures though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

Or maybe a will call Sharon, my price sheet I figured was wrong. Was that auction 100 or did it go back for another try? That's a bit small for adding the commission.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2014)

Eric,I didn't say bottle but glass. I believe porcelain is a vitreous glass like enamel. I also believe there are earlier  European and Asian "vessels" that have sold for more than the Heckler Piece.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't recall saying anything about either but no matter, it's all good.[][][]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 1, 2014)

I believe I was the one who said it Eric, but as you say it is all good.........Andy


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 1, 2014)

here is a nother guy looking for a quick buck.now every bottle he picks up will bw worth 1,0000s.


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, Auction 100 #32.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 2, 2014)

That's what I thought. I went to see it almost actually got to hold it.I didn't feel like waiting in line for a dream.[]


----------



## epgorge (Jun 3, 2014)

Not a problem guys and apologies to Eric. Only the Lord Jesus is all good.Joel


----------



## sandchip (Jun 4, 2014)

The Andrew Jackson / Eagle flask in yellow green that NCH sold a couple of years is on top as far as I know in bottles sold publicly at 176K.  I've heard of other bottles selling privately for 200K, but that's just hearsay.  I know that rare wines have sold for millions, but that's really got nothing to do with the bottles themselves, or us.[attachment=flask4.jpg]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 4, 2014)

An excellent soda! I love it and thanks so much for offering it. 

By the way guys the rumor is the cobalt Old Homestead cabin sold for 200k


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 4, 2014)

man, I was hoping this bottle made it back home to Minnesota [&o]oh well, glad you like it buddy!


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey Tim, I hope you don't mind if I post the link from eBay:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-COMSTOCK-amp-STEERE-Cobalt-Iron-Pontil-Soda-Bottle-ST-PAUL-MN-Minnesota-/271514795875?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255Cows can delete it if you don't want on here. I just thought people would be interested in what it goes for. I am watching it! It is already getting some action in the first hour!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 5, 2014)

I hate to sell it because I just got it but some family things came up and I have to take care of them. Didn't see those things coming. Unfortunately will be selling it and a few choice others. Thanks for posting a link.

All the best,
Tim


----------



## AlleganyDigger (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh man, I love that _GLEASON ROCHESTER NY_ you are running.Just love it.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 6, 2014)

That is a great one too Ron. Rare!


----------



## brick0044 (Jun 6, 2014)

It will be interesting to see what it brings


----------



## brick0044 (Jun 10, 2014)

sold for $2720 wow


----------



## antlerman23 (Jun 11, 2014)

I cant believe that! I thought $1000-$1500 max..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 11, 2014)

I figured it would go over the $2K mark but not until I saw some good pictures and description for condition etc.. I figured it was IP but that never got answered here that I saw so it was nice to know.


----------

